# Nach anlegen einer Website Server nicht mehr erreichbar



## Germanius (5. Jan. 2011)

Ich musste nun zweimal feststellen, dass die Internetseiten vom betreffenden Server nicht mehr erreichbar waren, nachdem ich eine Website angelegt habe. Das passiert nicht jedes Mal, aber zweimal ist es schon passiert.
Momentan nutze ich Ispconfig 3.0.3.

Jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?

Wo kann ich ansetzen um rauszufinden, was es war? Welche Logs, wo einsehen?


----------



## Moestchen (5. Jan. 2011)

Wie hast du diese Webseite denn angelegt, stimmen die DNS-Einträge überein? 
Verwaltest du mehrere IPs und hast der Webseite die korrekte IP zugewiesen?
Was sagt das error-Log der Webseite? Was genau heißt "nicht erreichbar", welche Fehlermeldung erscheint.

Wenn die Domain nicht geheim ist könntest du uns den entsprechenden Namen zur Fehlerkontrolle auch mitteilen?


----------



## Germanius (5. Jan. 2011)

Mit den DNS-Einträgen hat es nichts zu tun.

Es sind nach der Erstellung einer Website über den admin Account ALLE Domains auf dem Server nicht mehr erreichbar, inkl. Ispconfig. Es scheint so, als hätte sich der Apache komplett aufgehängt.
Erst nach einem Restart der VM lief alles wieder so wie vorher.


----------



## Moestchen (5. Jan. 2011)

War dann vielleicht einfach die Jobqueue von ISP noch nicht vollständig abgearbeitet? 
Aber dann muss ja zumindest im syslog ein Eintrag der Ursache auftreten? Das würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## Germanius (5. Jan. 2011)

In welchem Log soll ich genau schauen?

Im /var/log/apache2/error.log steht zu dem Zeitpunkt nichts brauchbares drin.


----------



## Moestchen (5. Jan. 2011)

Zitat von Germanius:


> In welchem Log soll ich genau schauen?
> 
> Im /var/log/apache2/error.log steht zu dem Zeitpunkt nichts brauchbares drin.


Das error-Log für die einzelnen Webseiten liegt unter '/var/log/ispconfig/httpd/DEINEDOMAIN' .


----------



## Moestchen (5. Jan. 2011)

Zitat von Germanius:


> Erst nach einem Restart der VM lief alles wieder so wie vorher.


Noch eine andere Sache die mir einfällt, deine VM hat aber genug Ressourcen?
Kontrolliere doch mal die Ausgabe der User_beancounter, ob der failcnt überall auf 0 steht, oder Handlungs-/Anpassungsbedarf besteht.


----------



## Till (5. Jan. 2011)

Hast Du in ispconfig unter system > server config > web die option "test apache config on restart" aktiviert?


----------



## Germanius (5. Jan. 2011)

Ja, dort ist ein Häckchen. Hab ich aber nicht gesetzt, scheint standardmäßig gesetzt zu sein.
Ich sehe gerade, dass bei der betreffenden Website auch ein 403 Forbidden Fehler angezeigt wird, wenn ich versuche die Seite aufzurufen.


----------



## Germanius (5. Jan. 2011)

Habe die Website nochmal gelöscht und neu angelegt, aber geht immer noch nicht. Immer ein 403 Forbidden. Was tun?
Im Errorlog der Website:
[Wed Jan 05 18:18:34 2011] [crit] [client xx.xx.xx.xx] (13)Permission denied: /var/www/clients/client46/web97/web/.htaccess pcfg_openfile: unable to check htaccess file, ensure it is readable

Aber welche .htaccess? Es existiert gar keine.


----------



## Germanius (5. Jan. 2011)

Sieht so aus als wenn der "web" Ordner falsche Rechte hätte. Normalerweise gehört der doch nicht root oder?



> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jan  5 18:10 error
> -rwxr-xr-- 1 root root 1848 Jan  5 18:10 index.html
> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jan  5 18:10 stats


Hab gerad versucht über die Shell die Rechte zu ändern, kommt aber die Fehlermeldung:
changing ownership of `index.html': Disk quota exceeded

Und nun hab ich mal nach dem Quota geschaut:


> Disk quotas for user web97 (uid 5039):
> Filesystem  blocks   quota   limit   grace   files   quota   limit   grace
> /dev/simfs       4  3072000 3073024               1       0       0


Was ist da los?


----------



## Moestchen (5. Jan. 2011)

Zitat von Germanius:


> Sieht so aus als wenn der "web" Ordner falsche Rechte hätte. Normalerweise gehört der doch nicht root oder?


Genau, außer dem Ordner 'stats' gehören die Sachen dem User 'webXY' und der Gruppe 'clientYZ'.


----------



## Till (6. Jan. 2011)

Was ist bei Dir unter System > Server config > web > security level ausgewählt?


----------



## Germanius (6. Jan. 2011)

High, so wie es auch sein sollte.

Ich hab in der VM das quotaugidlimit hochgesetzt. Ich glaube das war vorher nur auf 100. Kann das die Abstürze erklären? Zumindest scheints im Moment zu laufen.


----------



## Till (6. Jan. 2011)

Zitat von Germanius:


> Ich hab in der VM das quotaugidlimit hochgesetzt. Ich glaube das war vorher nur auf 100. Kann das die Abstürze erklären? Zumindest scheints im Moment zu laufen.


Das kann schon sein, wenn der apache oder ein anderer Dienst z.b. nicht mehr in sein log schreiben kann oder aber er seine .lock dateien nicht setzen kann, dann stürzt er ab bzw. startet nicht mehr.


----------



## Germanius (11. Jan. 2011)

Das Problem besteht scheinbar immer noch. Inzwischen habe ich wieder einige Seiten angelegt, ohne Probleme, zumindest bis eben. Wieder eine angelegt, alles gut soweit, doch dann wieder der Absturz.

Kann ich irgendwie rausfinden was genau das verursacht?


----------



## Till (11. Jan. 2011)

Schau mal ins globale apache error.log und ins syslog. Ist das ein virtueller Server? wenn ja, dann schau Dir die /proc/user_beancounters an, ob da irgend ein Limit überschritten wurde.


----------

